# TouchKeys Very Interesting new control system !



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi,

*TouchKeys* is a new Control System for Keyboards. http://touchkeys.co.uk/

imho. This is very impressive, and makes a lot of sense ! 

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...ring-new-expression-to-traditional-keyboards/






Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 9, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## higgs (Dec 9, 2016)

I admit, coming from guitar into the keys I still frequently find myself trying to produce vibrato by wobbling/shaking the keys. Sure would be nice if my efforts weren't in vain. Thanks for sharing this one, Muziksculp.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2016)

The Inverted Key covers look cool


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I have seen this already. By a composer using it. Said something like don't Gliss your Thumb over the Keys!?


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes, of course. Dru Masters from Spitfire's Creative Cribs...



Man, my mind is getting slow. I should have remembered without thinking!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 9, 2016)

Sorry, he said "Sweeps" same difference. There's an answer to that. Do it with Cowboy boots. Jerry Lee Lewis never complained.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 9, 2016)

Interesting yes but after double-checking the price I now remember why I forgot about it the first time around  you could buy full vax midi controller with polyphonic aftertouch for Less


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 10, 2016)

I also think it is pricy but it must also be quite taxing to build this system.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

Once I have a Doepfer LMK4+ I am absolutely doing this to it. It will keep my Seaboard Rise company. Music technology has got so good now! Exciting.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 10, 2016)

This is a much more versatile concept currently being crowdsourced:


----------



## Polarity (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm looking for Touchkeys since a lot of time...
to me seems wonderful and just what I need, but the price stopped me till now.
Man, the 88keys DIY kit is not cheap at all...
much much more than what I paid for my Oberheim 88master 10 years ago.
Could think for a smaller DIY kit giving up on some keys that probably I will never need to play in those expressive manners... I can always transpose an octave if needed.


----------



## bjderganc (Dec 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm pretty sure I have seen this already. By a composer using it. Said something like don't Gliss your Thumb over the Keys!?



That depends on how the keyboard is mapped. Touchkeys (if I understand correctly) places an XY pad (like a trackpad) in every key. You can set it to interact with your MIDI instruments however you choose.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, and that is the same thing that Dru Masters has at the specific point of the SF Cribs video I shared.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> This is a much more versatile concept currently being crowdsourced:




Looks cool but I own a Seaboard Rise. I want my 88 note Weighted keyboard that I play (try to) to have some of that functionality. I'm not sure I want anymore controllers in my Music Lab at the minute. I think I would need a bigger Lab.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Looks cool but I own a Seaboard Rise. I want my 88 note Weighted keyboard that I play (try to) to have some of that functionality. I'm not sure I want anymore controllers in my Music Lab at the minute. I think I would need a bigger Lab.



I like that the system is modular with variable tactile surfaces. Take strings for example, using something like their fret surface vs using a keyboard. Slides (slurs/portamento) can be performed naturally with full control over slide speed, string tension/pressure, and vibrato intensity. Of course, with so many possible transition iterations, traditional sampling would not be cost effective, not to mention the necessary CPU/Ram. But that's where modeling comes in.


----------



## Alatar (Dec 10, 2016)

This Touchkey certainly sounds very interesting!
Thanks for posting


----------



## benatural (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow that's super cool! Lot's of cool potential uses for something like this.


----------

